
Show HN: Nodebook – Minimalist Multi-Language REPL with Web UI - netgusto
https://github.com/netgusto/nodebook/tree/master
======
netgusto
Re-submitted because Multi-Language support has been added.

Currently supporting:

    
    
        * C11
        * C++14
        * Go
        * Haskell
        * Java
        * NodeJS
        * Lua
        * PHP
        * Python 3
        * R
        * Ruby
        * Rust
        * Swift

